# Late Tips



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

Anyone seeing their tips trickling in later these days than say a couple of weeks ago? I stopped driving for U 5 days ago since they claimed they can't fix the INSTANT Pay issue created by them, but overnight, I just got one of my tips since I last drove for U this past Tuesday? I recall just prior to the worldwide removal of our INSTANT Pay button from certain DRIVER'S apps, my tips were already all coming in in a delayed fashion than prior weeks/months. Perhaps they are using DoorDash's crooked secrets of tip pay manipulation schemes.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

It's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Happens to me year round! I pick up good tips 24 hours to 10 days later. Almost every week!

My driving week is over, but odds are that I will make $20 or more this weekend from late tipping.

One of the dozens of reasons down rating no tipping rides is ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

For me the late tips just indicate the pax has opened the app for the first time since the ride.


----------



## Surly (Aug 29, 2019)

A week or so ago I got a tip and I wasn't even driving that day. I figured the pax had opened the app.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Mr. Yuck said:


> For me the late tips just indicate the pax has opened the app for the first time since the ride.


I agree. I don't think they're keeping tips. Pax are simply using the app again and are reminded of their last ride. I've had a tip show up 3 weeks after I took the ride.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> It's just the tip of the iceberg.


Probably doesn't drive a tiptronic.

.


----------

